# question about her firing a lawyer and getting a new one



## 845dad (May 28, 2014)

Long story short, (look up 845dad for more info) We are in the court system..meeting at the courthouse and have agreed upon custody , pro rata expenses my pension and custody schedule. So realistically we are 80-90 percent through the BS. She fires her previous lawyer hires a new one and in the mail I get a new proposed custody schedule that is ...at best...Bs...real squirrely...so what was the point of all the other visits in the court house..


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Could be alot of things. But, my guess with a change in custody schedule, your divorce might be heading towards being more contested. Your almost XW may not have been happy with the way her previous attorney was handling things. Maybe not aggressive enough for her. More dollars going to be spent im afraid. More wasted time, with more court visits. Part of the tactics of wearing you down.


----------



## 845dad (May 28, 2014)

She was caught closing out her 401k before she even met her lawyer, which the court said, ok you can pay all your own legal fees. Then she agreed to pay 25% of household bills..except food because she refused to pay for the food I eat at work (about 20 dollars for 4 days a week...yeah pretty crazy)..she hasn't paid a penny yet...I'm really trying to figure out what the whole point of this is... she offered from the word go at least 50 percent custody..she agreed to a custody agreement where I would have the kids just over half the nights...I agreed to pay 75 percent of all the kids expenses...day care medical dental...I think she is still pissed that the judge told her to get a full time job...she's a nurse but comes and goes as she pleases and works whenever she feels like...and she asked to have a CPA do our taxes due to her 401k nonsense...ok just more money that she will not get on the house refinance...


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Sounds like she is living on the drama. After divorce comes real life and many can't face that. 

If I remember correctly your stbx was having some irratic behavior. At this late juncture finding a new lawyer is usually more about getting a delay than not happy with the deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

